# My buckskin show colt



## cretahillsgal (Apr 7, 2010)

This is my 2 year old colt Darmond Cavaliers Charmin Boy aka Charm. He measured 27.5" tall but thinks he is a big boy.




He will be showing this year and then get some mares of his own next spring.

P.S. I live in Oklahoma where the wind ALWAYS blows 40mph!



So all my horses look like they are in a wind tunnel.

Before clipping:






After his clipping:


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow!!! What a difference







He is looking very good



:yes


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

What a darling colt for being so small! Good luck at the shows!

Andrea


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 7, 2010)

He looks good, Julie! I'm glad I'm not showing against you this year, my show horse needs a lot more work, LOL. This OK weather sure has made conditioning difficult this year, hasn't it?

Will you be at Ardmore? I'll be the one with a fat sabino yearling gelding.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 7, 2010)

Lovely looking boy - it is just amazing what hides beneath all that hair


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 7, 2010)

He looks great, I love clipping!!!


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Apr 7, 2010)

He look's great!!!






I have a little mare that look's just like him except she is only 25" tall. I haven't even tried to start clipping yet. Still a little bit to cold. Down in the low 30's tonight. Great Looking little boy!!



Good Luck at the show's!!!


----------



## REO (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes indeedy!





Are you going to come clip Willow and steal her for the show too?


----------



## barnbum (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow! He is so nicely proportioned for a little guy. I bet he'll do well in shows.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice! I wish I could clip. I'm envious..............


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 10, 2010)

Handsome guy





great clip job too


----------



## Becky (Apr 10, 2010)

Lookin' good, Julie!


----------

